# HHO we need your help! Vote for Rupert Rabbit!



## Mynyddcymro (2 May 2013)

A couple of months ago I insured my rabbit and then entered him into a competition to star in their TV advert...

Well he's been narrowed down from 30,000 entries and now just needs votes! 

He's a fab bunny and loves watching TV!

Please could you all spare a minute to vote for Rupert!?

He's on the 4th page, 7th down (the brown rabbit in the green tunnel!)

http://a.pgtb.me/zbzSX4

THANK YOU!


----------



## babymare (2 May 2013)

Done


----------



## Mynyddcymro (2 May 2013)

Thank you!  He loves watching tv in bed,   he'll be so excited to see himself!


----------



## babymare (2 May 2013)

Awwwww my daughter had a gorgeous bunny when younger and akways loved them


----------



## Mynyddcymro (2 May 2013)

Just a little bump!


----------



## tankgirl1 (2 May 2013)

done


----------



## bitlessbill (2 May 2013)

I have voted for Rupert he looks adorable


----------



## Highlands (2 May 2013)

Done, cute bunny


----------



## Love (2 May 2013)

Voted  is he a lion head? We had a lion head x Netherland dwarf and he was the most beautiful little thing


----------



## mightymammoth (2 May 2013)

done


----------



## sisco (2 May 2013)

Done


----------



## Mynyddcymro (2 May 2013)

You're all superstars thank you from myself and Rupert! 

Love - yes that's exactly what he is, lionhead x Netherland dwarf!


----------



## Mynyddcymro (3 May 2013)

Good morning bump!


----------



## Odd Socks (3 May 2013)

Done  go rupert go!!


----------



## Mynyddcymro (5 May 2013)

Another bump for some more votes! Still got 10 days to go!
Thanks everyone once again


----------



## Mynyddcymro (15 May 2013)

Just a final bump as voting ends tonight! Thanks to all who have already voted


----------

